# Fever coat?



## jess91

Can anyone explain to me what causes this?

Why does it occur, how it affects the coat long term and whether it means anything else health wise?


----------



## spid

It means that mum either had an infection while the kittens where in the womb or was incredibly stressed. Kittens coats have a fever coat when born but it fades and by the time they are about 6-8 months it has gone completely. I don't think it has any effect long term.


----------



## jess91

Thanks :thumbsup:

Is it fairly common then? Would it/should it affect your (general your) decision to buy from a breeder, or does it just happen and it's not a problem?


----------



## spid

I would like to know why a ped cat has an infection or was very stressed.

It's much more common in moggies (I believe). But no, it's not very common.

Without more detail it's hard to know.


----------



## Cerridwen

jess91 said:


> Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> Is it fairly common then? Would it/should it affect your (general your) decision to buy from a breeder, or does it just happen and it's not a problem?


I wouldn't call it fairly common but it happens. I wouldn't worry at all if it's happened a few with a breeder, but it if happens often it indicates something isn't quite right.

I had one kitten with a fever coat in my first litter and that was also the smallest that had some difficulties in the beginning. He had probably had a rough time in the womb which inhibited development a little bit but he turned out perfectly fine. All the other kittens were normal in every sense and that's usually the case. You have this one single kitten with a fever coat and in that case the cause probably isn't an infection but rather one individually stressed kitten in the womb.


----------



## jess91

Thanks again, 

I'm not sure what has caused it. But I'm happy with the breeder in every other sense.
Mum and Dad both healthy and in good condition, as with her other cats.
Cats live inside the home and all kittens clean, good size and bright clear eyes and ears.

It just was something I'd never seen before and wanted to know if it was a cause for concern. Didn't want to be naive 

:thumbup1:


----------



## spid

SHould be fine then - what colour is he/she?


----------



## jess91

He is silver tabby


----------



## we love bsh's

If you get chance i love to see a pic of his fever coat iv never seen it.


----------



## Citrineblue

we love bsh's said:


> If you get chance i love to see a pic of his fever coat iv never seen it.


I just looked this up myself, I hope this helps



billyboysmammy said:


> a fever coat is the silvering of a cats coat. It most often effects kittens but i have heard of cases of it effecting adult cats too. It occurs when a cat is exposed to a virus/illness of some form (usually in the womb of mum cat). For some reason this can cause the coat to develop this silvering effect.
> 
> Usually this coat is just an idication that they have been exposed to a disease of some form, but they have already fought it off and recovered.
> 
> When they shed the coat will revert back to its natural colour! So if its a black kitten then the frosting will dissapear and the natural black coat will be back to normal.
> 
> Here are 2 pics from photobucket of fever coat in kittens. the 2nd pic shows a tortie kitten recovering from her fever coat. Her front legs have returned back to the normal black colour... but her tail and back legs still show the frosting.
> 
> Its a very striking and pretty effect in kittens, and ive seen fever coat kittens advertised as Rare, Unique etc.... all for stupid amounts of money, considering its just a temporary effect.


----------



## spid

jess91 said:


> He is silver tabby


Are either mum or dad silver? Silver would worry me a little as if it's fever coat it will fade, so I would want to check it's genetically possible.

GOt a pic?


----------



## jess91

No he's definitely really a silver tabby, in fact the fever coat is giving him an odd brownish coloured tint.

Mum is blue silver tabby with white, Dad is black smoke.


The only pics I have are at a few weeks old and aren't very clear.


----------



## spid

SOunds good then! 

ANy pic is a good pic.


----------



## Misi

I always felt that Leila had a fever coat when she was little. Although she's black, it was sort of greyish and quite course. You should see her now, though!!! What a doll, what a coat! Glossy and shiny black and utterly gorgeous


----------



## MaoriSmurfette

Sorry I'm new to this site and I'm trying to post a photo of my new kittens... I was told they have fever coat :/ Just want to know other opinions and if they too think that is what it is


----------



## spid

post pics - will be easy to tell


----------

